# [Requests Open - Artist's Choice] Give me some writing experience!



## Raever (Jun 20, 2021)

I finished a gift piece of writing recently and wanted to try my hand at more projects. I found the challenge of writing characters I was unfamiliar with fun, and I'd love to do that again for some of you here. Repeat requests are also welcome if you wind up liking what I provide, though I feel the need to warn you that my writing styles can alter based upon my mood - sometimes taking poetic turns, and other times being a bit more descriptive and refined. You'll be able to see this in my examples:

1. Memorial - *Personal Work *(416 words)
2. The Rescue - for _anonymous _(1782 words)
3. Only Sometimes - *Personal Work *(1345 words)
4. Immortal Comforts - for Hyenaglasses (1676 words)

If you'd like to have something done my only request is that you provide details on what you'd like included, and keep it SFW if possible.
If you have an NSFW request you're welcome to send it to me in private, but know that I may choose to charge for it depending on the material and amount of detail desired.
Lastly, making a request does not guarantee it will be written. I will write when muse strikes and tag with the finished product as quickly as a few days or as late as a few months.
I work 60 - 70 hour weeks and thus my free time for writing is very limited, so I apologize in advance if I do not take your request or happen to take awhile on it.

However, if it was an NSFW request (and charged) I will likely finish it within 2 - 3 weeks due to being compensated for the work and energy.
So please do not feel ripped off in that regard.

I retain the right to refuse a request if it doesn't appeal to me in some way.

But that said, my limits are few:

1. I will not write minors or real world feral animals in sexual, sensual, or romantic situations
2. I will not write scat, watersports, or other explicitly "gross" fetishes
3. All else is case by case basis; mostly because I can't think of specific things at this time

Anyhow, let's get this show on the road shall we?


----------



## Gadgetphile (Jun 25, 2021)

Hmm, do you write fanfiction?  Or is it OC's only?


----------



## Raever (Jun 25, 2021)

Gadgetphile said:


> Hmm, do you write fanfiction?  Or is it OC's only?



I'm open to fanfiction requests, though it may take longer if it's media I haven't seen as I'd need to check it out to make sure the characters are- well, in character.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Gadgetphile said:


> Hmm, do you write fanfiction?  Or is it OC's only?



Wait, are you wanting people to write for you or to you to write for us?


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm currently looking for guest writers on ny little thing I do.  PM me on the site if curious.  It will take a little readi g to get the feel of it.


----------



## Raever (Jul 20, 2021)

Vakash_Darkbane said:


> I'm currently looking for guest writers on ny little thing I do.  PM me on the site if curious.  It will take a little readi g to get the feel of it.



I appreciate the opportunity, but I'm more interested in working on mini=projects at the moment over taking part in a large scale idea.
I'm also not interested in star trek, so it wouldn't be a good fit for me anyway.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 20, 2021)

Raever said:


> I appreciate the opportunity, but I'm more interested in working on mini=projects at the moment over taking part in a large scale idea.
> I'm also not interested in star trek, so it wouldn't be a good fit for me anyway.


Ok np.


----------

